# Gotta Love Sleepwalking Dogs...



## Mashka (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHXj3qgFs_k&eurl=http://failblog.org/page/6/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Halo (Mar 16, 2009)

That was funny :lol:

Thanks Kels


----------



## Jackie (Mar 17, 2009)

That was very funny


----------



## philips (Mar 24, 2009)

oh that was hilarious! poor dog!:funny:


----------

